# My hawthorne



## Blake (Apr 13, 2008)




----------



## 37fleetwood (Apr 13, 2008)

here is a bike off of ebay. it and yours are 1960's Murray made Hawthorne middleweights. there were probably several models with and without tank or springer fork. the springer for these is very different from the one you have which looks like a modern one made for lowriders.
scott


----------



## Blake (Apr 14, 2008)

*hawthorne*

Thanks for the pics,those are the first i have seen of this bike. Though it did not look like that when i got it. It looked kind of like it does now, only the whole bike was rusted. It had a banana seat and ape hanger bars that looked old and were rusted so i thaught they were original. That is why i restored it to that kind of style. I like to try to combine old school with some new school.


----------



## 37fleetwood (Apr 14, 2008)

your bike would have come like the one I posted. it was a common thing to customize bikes with banana seats during the '70's, that was the style. it saved mom and dad from having to buy a new bike, just spruce up the old one.
Scott


----------



## 37fleetwood (Apr 14, 2008)

the auction of the bike I took the photos from just went off for $31.00 complete. here's the auction.
Item number: 110241928269
http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&rd=1&item=110241928269&ssPageName=STRK:MEWA:IT&ih=001
Scott


----------



## JOEL (Apr 15, 2008)

Hey Fleetwood, 
That's not a Murray. It's a Rollfast.


----------



## 37fleetwood (Apr 15, 2008)

it's definitely out of my range of expertise. thanks for clearing it up. aparently they're not worth much. it only went for $30.00 complete. I guess you never know. kind of an interesting frame design though.
Scott


----------

